# dos 555 en serie, en loop



## sergioandres (Feb 17, 2011)

Hola: me llamo Sergio y estoy aprendiendo electrónica.
Quería Hacer una consulta, quiero hacer funcionar dos lm555 de la siguiente forma, el primer circuito es un temporizador con un tiempo cualquiera, por ejemplo 120 segundos, cumplido el ciclo quiero que se active otro circuito temporizador de un tiempo de 20 segundos, al cumplirse el ciclo de tiempo vuelva al primer temporizador y lo active nuevamente y asi sucesivamente, solo detenido por quitar la alimentación o de otra manera.
Tengo los circuitos con los tiempos y no se como vincularlos para q hagan lo que quiero.
el primero debe activarme un rele el segundo generar un retardo.
Desde ya gracias a quien me pueda hechar una manito.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 18, 2011)

Usa al 555 como modo monoestable, y la salida de los 555 a la entrada de disparo del otro, algo asi:



Tene en cuenta 2 cosas:

- Necesitas agregar algo a ese circuito para que arranque, osea algo le tiene que dar el 1er disparo al 1er 555, ya sea en forma automatica o con un pulsador.

- El 555 a mayor tiempo mas impreciso es, osea para que funcione a 100mSeg, vas a notar que tenes un cierto error en dicho tiempo (del orden del mSeg), si aumentas el tiempo del 555 a 10 Seg el error sera del orden del segundo, imaginate con 120Seg, de seguro que con el mejor calculo que hayas hecho no le das ni loco, digamos que seria como el gol de maxi en el mundial 2006.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 18, 2011)

Para eso te vale uno solo como astable poniendo un par de diodos para seleccionar por separado ton y toff


----------



## sergioandres (Feb 18, 2011)

En primer lugar quiero agradecerles por la contestacion al tema.
Amigo cosmefulanito04, con parte del diagrama que propusiste he completado la idea de lo que necesito, seguro algo mas falta, en un circuito que he visto ponen un transistor para activar el rele y el diodo de proteccion, yo solo puse el diodo porque no se que tipo de transistor es, para que se pone. Faltaria la conexion del integrado IC3 Al IC1 que no se por donde deberia conectarse, uso el livewire para simular y cuando lo simulo no se comporta como yo quiero y supongo que es porque al alimentarlo al circuito el IC2 y el IC3 al estar en estado bajo se activan tambien.
La precision no es importante en este caso los valores de tiempo son relativos.
Y al amigo scooter me gustaria me explicara lo de ton y toff, con lo poco que se de electronica no se a que te refieres. Desde ya gracias por su colaboracion.
Adjunto el circuito.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 18, 2011)

Lo que te dice scooter es que si la idea original era trabajar con 2 555 como propusiste, para que uno dispare al otro, con un solo 555 en modo astable te alcanzaba. Con lo cual tiene razon, pero como tu pregunta fue acerca de como conectar 2 555, esa fue la respuesta que te di en su momento.

Pensalo de esta forma:

- 1er 555 tira un pulso de 120Seg
- 2do 555 tira un pulso de 10Seg

Si lo ves como un astable, simplemente seria tener una señal de 130Seg de periodo con un Toff de 120Seg y un Ton de 10Seg o visceversa y agregar a la salida un negador para tomar en alto uno de los tiempos y la salida sin negar para tomar en alto el otro tiempo.

El circuito que plantea scooter es este, pero sin la necesidad de un pote y obviamente con tu salida distinta (sin motor), ya que no necesitas hacer PWM:


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 18, 2011)

Hola.

Disparar un 555 con otro 555 es algo que se puedes hacer, pero, debes tener en cuenta que el pulso negativo tiene que ser muy pequeño comparado con el pulso que se desea. Es decir, si deseo que un 555 dure 1s, el pulso de entrada debe ser mucho menor a 1 seg (0.1seg en el peor de los casos, si es mucho menor, mejor aun).

Tal vez, es por eso, que el circuito no funciona en Livewire.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sergioandres (Feb 19, 2011)

Estimados colaboradores: estuve tratando de poner en practica lo sugerido pero supera lo que yo entiendo o mejor dicho lo que he aprendido.
Compre un puñado de lm555 y un 556 para realizar otra alternativa.
El circuito que publique en el pos anterior es exactamente lo que necesito, los probé individualmente y me dan los tiempos.Cual es el trabajo que deberían hacer, pulso el inicio y el primer temporizador debe activar el rele, finalizado el tiempo , debe desconectar el rele y activar el segundo temporizador que da el tiempo para que se pare un motor con una turbina, finalizado ese tiempo debería volver a activarse el primer temporizador nuevamente y asi sucesivamente hasta quitar la alimentación o generar un alto con otro botón.
Voy a adjuntar los circuito individuales para que me expliquen como seria posible o como se debe conectar.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 19, 2011)

El rele activado directamente del 555 tal vez no sea buena idea (dependiendo de la corriente que te pida el rele y con la tension que trabajes al 555).

Sobre el tema del disparo, la aclaracion de elaficionado es importante. Obviando la solucion de Scooter (que tal vez te pueda ser mucho mas util), deberias de alguna forma detectar los flancos descendentes de salida de cada 555 y mandar un mini pulso (obviamente negado) al otro 555.

Osea:

- 1er 555: ----- 120Seg en 1 --- Pasa a 0 (en el pasaje hubo un flanco descendente)

- 1er Circuito que detecte dicho flanco: ---- 100mSeg (menos) en 0 --- vuelve a 1 (genera el disparo al otro 555)

- 2do 555: ------ 1 Seg en 1 --- Pasa a 0 (en el pasaje hubo un flanco descendente)

- 2do Circuito que detecte dicho flanco: ---- 12Seg (menos) en 0 --- vuelve a 1 (genera el disparo al 1er 555)

La duracion del pulso del circuito que detecte el flanco mientras menor sea, mejor (tal como dice arriba elaficionado)

Te recomiendo encarar para el lado que te dice Scooter, vas a tener menos complicaciones.


----------



## sergioandres (Feb 19, 2011)

Muchas gracias cosmefulanito, la verdad es que como no he realizado nada con astable no tengo ni idea de como encararlo, hice el circuito en el livewire con los valores del circuito que me pusiste y tambien con el arreglo de mis valores en capacitores y resistencias y no funciona como para darme idea de que valores cambiar, me parece que el proyecto me queda grande.
Si tenes idea de como enseñarme para arrancar te lo agradeceria lo mio es muy basico.
Desde ya gracias Sergio.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 19, 2011)

Haz un astable, no te compliques la vida.


----------



## sergioandres (Feb 19, 2011)

Amigo scooter: ya realice el astable voy a adjuntar el circuito, es el que ofrece de ejemplo el livewire como astable yo le di mis valores aproximados y funciona.
El problema radica en que me da el mismo tiempo en los dos estados, osea 130 seg habilita el rele y el mismo tiempo desconectado. yo necesito desconectado entre 20 y 25seg solamente desconectado que seria el tiempo en que ya se detuvo la turvina para que arranque nuevamente.
no se como se podria modificar?
desde ya gracias por tu tiempo otros puntos de vista me ayudan a razonar en la solucion.
Sergio


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 19, 2011)

Agregale los diodos que te puse arriba (o manipula el duty de la señal).

Por ej. estas necesitando 130 seg para uno y 20seg para el otro, eso da 150 seg de periodo.

Duty= 13%
Frecuencia= 6,66mHz

Con un C=470uF , Ra=330kohm y Rb=56kohm conseguis esto:

Frecuencia= 6,66mHz
Duty= 14%

Eso si, los valores de las resistencia y el capacitor dan demasiado altos, totalmente fuera del margen que aconseja la hoja del 555 (100k resistencias y 100uF capacitores), con lo cual es una ruleta que te den en la realidad bien esos valores.

Alternativa de los diodos, aca te dejo como se calcula:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/353426/


----------



## sergioandres (Mar 5, 2011)

Hola de vuelta: tuve que modificar el proyecto original por varias razones que no van al caso comentar.
LO que tengo que hacer con esta modificación al proyecto original es: tengo un motor monofasico con inversión de giro por conexión, a este he adaptado una turbina para mover aire, tiene las paletas rectas y su diámetro es de 40cm. Hasta allí el detalle de lo que tengo, ahora les describo el trabajo que este debe realizar.
El motor debe arrancar girando hacia algún lado (derecha o izquierda no es importante para donde) durante un tiempo de 130 segundos tiempo que no es critico, el temporizador al activar el giro lo hace atravez de un contactor que a su vez es activado por el relay de mi circuito que una vez logre funcione lo puedo reemplazar por un rele de estado solido.
Cumplido los 130seg debería desactivar el rele y activar una nueva tenporizacion de 20 o 30 seg que tampoco es critico, es el tiempo que tarda en detenerse la turbina para que se pueda activar el giro inverso sin que este en movimiento, esto es porque no quiero agregar ningún freno mecánico. Cumplido este periodo debería activarse otra temporizacion de 130seg, pero aquí esta el cambio este rele debe activar otro contactor que genera la conexión inversa osea que el circuito trabaja con dos rele, cada uno con su tiempo de marcha y su tiempo de inercia o parado pero en un lazo cerrado con un control de reset.
Me conseguí un circuito que debería hacer lo que quiero pero no logro hacer que funcione y me supera en cuanto yo se de esto.
Adjunto el circuito y vuelvo a abusar de su buena voluntad y espíritu de colaboración, pero cuando lo termine prometo publicar no solo los resultados sino hasta la pcb, también acepto otro circuito de sugerencia como ya lo han hecho desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2011)

Para manejar los reles te conviene poner transistor asi no se amortiguan tantos los pulsos y no cargas al 555


----------



## sergioandres (Mar 5, 2011)

gracias por la respuesta, ya lo corregí pero lo que necesito es saber porque no me funciona en la simulación para poder construirlo.
Adjunto la corrección.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 5, 2011)

Los relés van de negativo a negativo, eso no puede ir nunca.
Como norma pon el positivo arriba y el negativo abajo y no todo dando vueltas.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 5, 2011)

Hola.

La pata 4 de todos los 555 están sin conecta a Vcc.

Si puedes sube el progama en Livewire, lo empacas con WINZIP o WNRAR.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sergioandres (Mar 5, 2011)

Hola de nuevo: gracias Scooter no me había dado cuenta.
Y gracias cosmefulanito yo interprete mal el circuito de donde saque la pata cuatro de reset al positivo, ya lo corregí y te mando el archivo comprimido. Conecto la alimentacion atravez de la llave comienza a temporizar y conecta el rele pero se queda funcionando y no corta.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 5, 2011)

Hola.

Hice unos cambios, para que en el simulador trabaje.
Ahora funciona, eso quiere decir, que con los valores que tú deseas emplear, es probable que el circuito funcione cuando los hagas físicamente.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sergioandres (Mar 6, 2011)

Hola: elaficionado, quiero agradecerte tu gran colaboración y hacerte una consulta cuando lo simulo comienza a temporizar y conecta el rele, pero al finalizar y tener que activar el segundo 555 no funciona, sera mi programa. Ahora si lo realizo funcionara apesar de no simularse bien, porque no se si son confiables las simulaciones.
 Desde ya gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 6, 2011)

Hola.

El circuito que subí todos los LEDs encienden en secuencia (los relay también).
El circuito que tú publicaste, tiene valores muy altos de condensador y resistencias (220uF y 700k) da valores de tiempo más grandes.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sergioandres (Mar 6, 2011)

Muchas gracias elaficionado, lo mas seguro es que mi programa no lo simule. Lo voy a realizar el la tablita de ensayos alli seguro funciona.


----------



## andreo (May 28, 2011)

hola que tal 
yo tengo una duda 
yo quiero dos timer en serie pero que el primero se prenda y cuando se apague prenda al otro y despues de un tiempo se apague y ya no busco el loop
me pueden ayudar¿


----------



## fernandob (May 28, 2011)

hola, venia siguiendo este tema y pusieron archivos en zip y en rar  eso que no puedo descomprimir...
alguien puede ponerlos en sencillo ?? 

no comprendo por que llegaron a usar 4 cis 555 ??? 
si como les habian puesto de usar solo uno anda lo mas bien .
con el diodo para seleccionar el tiempo de carga o descarga distintos y las salidas inversas.


----------



## elaficionado (May 28, 2011)

Hola. 

Prueba ahora, tal vez lo puedes abrir.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (May 28, 2011)

gracias pero es . rar y no puedo abrir nada comprimido ......
hasta que me cambien el windows pirata que tengo por otro pirata pero chipeado (o algo asi  ) .


----------



## caifanforever (May 28, 2011)

cREO QUE HAY OTRAS MANERAS DE HACERLO, DEJA TE PASO UN BOSQUEJO





sergioandres dijo:


> Hola: me llamo Sergio y estoy aprendiendo electrónica.
> Quería Hacer una consulta, quiero hacer funcionar dos lm555 de la siguiente forma, el primer circuito es un temporizador con un tiempo cualquiera, por ejemplo 120 segundos, cumplido el ciclo quiero que se active otro circuito temporizador de un tiempo de 20 segundos, al cumplirse el ciclo de tiempo vuelva al primer temporizador y lo active nuevamente y asi sucesivamente, solo detenido por quitar la alimentación o de otra manera.
> Tengo los circuitos con los tiempos y no se como vincularlos para q hagan lo que quiero.
> el primero debe activarme un rele el segundo generar un retardo.
> Desde ya gracias a quien me pueda hechar una manito.



Creo que me tardeare un poco


----------



## fernandob (May 28, 2011)

mira que cambio la cosa:

A -- activa rele 1  por 130 segundos......
B----luego apaga y  20 segundos despues:
C----activa rele 2 por 130 segundos 
D----luego apaga y 20 segundos despues 
E --- ( ver A  o "salto a A " ) 

yo quiero ver como lo hicieron.
para mi con 2 ne555 sale (ya que lo quieren hacer con 555) .


----------



## elaficionado (May 28, 2011)

Hola fernandob.

Descarga el archivo *Copia de 4 555.rar* .
Cambia la extensión .rar por .lvw 

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: al archivo del mensaje #25


----------



## fernandob (May 28, 2011)

puedo cambiar el nombre o me pide abrir con ... y no puedo 







3 necesito , menos no puedo... uds como lo hicieron ?? .


----------



## elaficionado (May 28, 2011)

Hola.

Descarga el archivo, no lo abras, cuando lo hayas descargado, ahí realizas el cambio de extensión.

Creo que sí puedes descargar cualquier archivo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Manuel51 (May 29, 2011)

Mira a ver si te vale este circuito.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2011)

con el 4017 va ... pero tendra tiempo on = 4 veces tiempo off como maximo .
pero si , sale 


alguien me puede poner para ver los que estan comprimidos mas atras ??? please, en jpg 

yo con medio ci lo hice ok ... el 555 es una garcha .

esto es lo que quieren lograr como objetivo, estas 2 salidas:


----------



## elaficionado (May 29, 2011)

Hola.




Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: fernandob, cuál es el problema con Windows.


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2011)

para descomprimir me pide actualizar, entrar en internet a verificar mi windows y tengo un cartel siempre que dice que mi windows no paso el proceso de validacion y que van a venir 2 hombres de negro a mi casa .....NO puedo abrir coss comprimidas.

mira este :
anda ok, es logica mas clara.......
es la inmensa limitacion que tiene el 555: es un solo ci que posee solo una salida , y encima uno tiene que pensar alrededor de ese ci que no es una funcion logica.


----------



## Cypol (Feb 25, 2012)

elaficionado, perdon por el OT:
Una pregunta que me hago, es cuanto es el rango(en valores) que admite el 555 en C1 y en R1?
Me estoy basando en tu esuqema anterior (livewire) y necesito modificar los tiempos de los 555. Uso una calculadora para el 555, pero quiero saber cual es el rango minimo y maximo de estos 2 componenetes.
Grax.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 25, 2012)

Hola.

Yo uso 1K mínimo para R1, C1 depende del tiempo (más de 1 minuto no es aconsejable, hay imprecisión).

Como puedes ver todo depende del tiempo, con él escoges R1 y C1.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cypol (Feb 26, 2012)

Gracias pro tu respuesta!

Me gustaría adjuntar la adaptación de tu circuito para que la revises y (si esta todo bien) lo tengan a disposición el resto de los usuarios del foro.

Antes que nada,me gustaria contarte para que lo voy a utilizar.

Tengo un auto con techo electrico. Mi necesidad es que al activarse la alarma (no dispararse, sino al activarse). se cierre el techo.
Ahora bien, el techo tiene 3 posiciones a saber:
-Abierto.
-Cerrado.
-Oscilo (es una apertura inversa que deja el techo abierto unos 15 grados)

La secuencia es la siguiente:

POSICIÓN INICIAL == BOTÓN PRESIONADO == POSICIÓN FINAL
      Cerrado         ==         Abrir              ==   Abierto
      Cerrado         ==        Cerrar             ==   Oscilo
      Abierto          ==         Abrir              ==   Abierto
      Abierto          ==        Cerrar             ==   Cerrado
      Oscilo            ==         Abrir              ==  Cerrado
      Oscilo            ==        Cerrar             ==  Oscilo

Ninguna opción es ONETOUCHE, es decir, que hay que mantener el botón apretado para que llegue a su máxima expresión.

Ahora, como el motor que maneja el sistema esta manejado por "torque" y, no por finales de carrera, debo manejar las pulsaciones por tiempo.

La secuencia que admite, de cualquier posicion a posicion "Cierre", es la siguiente:

Pulsar "CERRAR" x 5 segundos ==> "CERRAR" x 3 segundos ==> "ABRIR" x 3 segundos.

Una vez explicado esto, les adjunto el archivo en Livw... para que lo veas.

Gracias por tu tiempo y espero que le sirva a alguien mas.

Abrazo


By cyberpol at 2012-02-26
Ver el archivo adjunto Techo.zip


----------



## sergioandres (Jun 25, 2012)

Disculpa si no era la forma de seguir el tema pero no recuerdo como seguirlo, espero me corrijas y me expliques como seguirlo.
FernandoB presento esta opción al proyecto que estábamos haciendo con los 555.

 Eran tantos componente y la estática me complico con los 555 por mi inexperiencia, que lo abandone. Ahora me pico de nuevo el bichito para hacerlo con esta opción de Fernandob,  he tratado de interiorizarme de este tipo integrados pero no se como hacerlo me ayudarías enseñándome como es la lógica del funcionamiento y el código de integrado comercial para hacerlo recuerda que se muy poco o lo básico de electrónica y mas bien soy autodidacta, desde ya gracias Sergio.


----------



## sergioandres (Jun 30, 2012)

Fernandob: podrias explicarme mas sobre el circuito con integrados, el alternativo al 555.
Me gustaria realizarlo pero no se sobre ese tipo de CI, tengo 50 años y 3 con la electronica soy autodidacta se podria decir desde ya gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 30, 2012)

Hola en un rato mas te doy un empujon pero ojo, yo no te lo diseño
Un saludo!

hay un integrado, el cd40106 B  que es adentro 6 (seis) inversores trigger.

es una joya, es como tener 6 integrados 555 (en el 90 % de las aplicaciones) .
entonces podes armar cadenas de "cosas" con solo un integrado.
cuando con el 555 solo podes armar una cosa.
pero hay algo mas:
y es que al ser una funcion logica es mas facil de comprender lo que hacees.
cosa que no ocurre con el 555 que es un ci especifico y tenes que recordar que hace cada pata y como la combinas para hacer que haga algo .

el 40106:
6 inversores.

pero que es un inversor trigger??

es un inversor, y una puerta que te limplifica la vida.
al ser inversor cuando tenes en la entrada vcc a la salida tenes masa .
y cuando tenes en la entrad masa a la salida tenes vcc 

hasta ahi es el inversor.

y por que compuerta o buffer o como se llame ?? 
por que tiene alta impedancia de entrada y baja de salida y esto quiere decir que no te consume nada en la entrada pero la salida si puede manejar algo o sea entregar algo de corriente.
esto es que en la entrada podes medir o sensar un capacitor cargandose sin afectarlo, y a la salida podes manejar un transistor .

y que es trigger ?? 
busca en la web, es una ventaja a al hora de conmutar, puesto que hace lso cambios de prendido a apagado con histeresis y en forma abrupta:
espera....espera.......espera .y cuando llega un valor cambia de golpe, como si uno apretae una tecla, sin oscilar y sin falsos contactos.
ademas luego si la tension cae hace lo mismo y con una distancia entre el valor de encendido y de apagado.

en fin.
es un separador, una puerta muy linda y con muchas ventajas para hacer mil cosas y muy facil de manejar.

yo NO te voy a diseñar nada , pero con lo que te mostre espero te den ganas de ir a comprar un par de estos cis, y te pongas  a hacer pruebas (veni con las dudas si queres que seras bien aceptado) .
luego arma las etapas que te puse y probalas por separado .
y luego podras seguir solo a paso firme.

fijate que facil podes hacer un oscilador , es el primer dibujo que hice :
la resistencia y el capacitor solamente .

un saludo


----------



## sergioandres (Jun 30, 2012)

Hola Fernandob: Gracias por la respuesta, no quiero que me diseñes el circuito, si luego tuviese un problema al no saber como funciona no podría encontrar el porque.
Si fue eso lo que se entendio te pido disculpas me interesa aprender y cuando algo me queda y lo entiendo mas me fascina para seguir, siempre pienso que este vichito me tendría que haber picado unos años antes cuando el ladrillo tenia posibilidades de absorber mas fácil el conocimiento.Un abrazo Sergio


----------



## fernandob (Jun 30, 2012)

vale, tenes todo mi apoyo.
ya sabes que ci pedir.
le haces una fuente sin demasiado requerimiento que es muy noble el ci .
le pones un led a la salida (con su R) para ir "viendo " que hace y te pones a armar circuitos distintos:

oscilador, mono , biestable , etc, etc.....
y le vas agarrando la mano .

cualquier duda consultas.

un saludo

PD busca en las datasheet, yo ahora no puedo entrar, no se que pasa, pero en algunas te ponen circuitos de ejemplo.


----------



## sergioandres (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola Fernandob:Ya tengo el datasheet voy a buscar circuitos donde se use el integrado, pero me tirarias unos componentes que valla a usar para comprar y hacer las practicas.
Desde ya gracias Sergio.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2012)

resistencias de 1K 10 K 47K 100K 330K
todas de 1/4 w 

capacitores electroliticos de 10 uF * 25v o mas
47 uF
100uF
220uF
470 uF

todo sale monedas 

transistor bc 547 
y bc 337


----------



## sergioandres (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola Fernandob: en la semana compro y empieso, gracias
Sergio


----------



## joel mauricio (Jul 30, 2012)

hola,quien me podra ayudar a diseñar un circuito
1 temporizador para arramque de un motor
2 temporizador para el tiempo de parada del motor
claro que se bucleado y se pueda variar los tiempo de encendido y parada de dicho motor utilizando el 555


----------



## fernandob (Jul 30, 2012)

*que te ayuden a "diseñar"  ?? *
 o que te lo hagan ?? 
que te den el circuito hecho para que lo armes ??

si vas a "diseñar" tenes un monton para leer y aca solo tenes que entrar con dudas, presentando el esquema de tu diseño  (no de una pagina de la web ) y las pruebas que hiciste y que es lo que no te anda y que no comprendees.
toda tu explicacion y pruebas y lo que esperabas que hiciese.
pruebas por partes que te hacian suponer que iba a andar.

eso seria "que te *ayuden* " y  "*diseñar*" .


----------



## joel mauricio (Jul 30, 2012)

hola de nuevo,sono tonta mi pregunta....pero si tengo ideo como funciona un 555 creo que la mejor forma seria configurarlo en modo monoestable,pero mi pregunta es si seria eficiente para tiempos largos como 5 minutos a algo asi,estube viendo los circuitos anteriores se parecieron excelentes creo que seria una buena referencia partiendo desde ahi



en los casos anteriores haces un bucleo poniendo en serie los 555


----------



## fernandob (Jul 30, 2012)

y dale, hacelo  y cuando tengas dudas consultas.

si queres presicion o tiempos largos  pone en el buscador temporizadores de tiempos largos.
o fijate que cis te animas a usar o conoces .

o sea:
si pedis ayuda...........
uno pide ayuda cuando esta empujando un auto y ya lo intento y esta cansado.
si uno ni lo empujo y pide que se lo empujen eso no es pedir ayuda.

es cosa de conceptos.
hasta 5 minutos calculo que va ok .

fijate que hay bastante escrito acerca de "los tiempos" .


----------



## sergioandres (Ago 3, 2012)

Hola fernandob: ya tengo un puñado de todo lo que me listaste, miraba los consejos que me diste oscilador y demas. No se de integrados o compuertas me estoy instruyendo pero que seria un circuito basico para empesar, desde ya gracias Sergio.



En la hoja de datos hay esto, como ejemplo pero me cuesta entenderlo.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2012)

es "la belleza" de una compuerta trigger:
suponte que la vcc = 10 v 
bueno esta funciona asi:
si la V de entrada = 0 v  >>>>> salida = 10 v 

ahora supongamos que la V. entrada sube lentamente  >>> Vsal. = 10 v firme como soldadito
V. entrada sigue subiendo :
1v 
2v
3v
4v
5v
6v
7v >>>>>> pum !! de golpe la salida cambia y se hace cero , de sopeton, sin titubeos.

pero ahora la entrada se queda ahi ..... en 7v .....  salida = 0v  firme  .

la entrada  comienza a bajar :
entrada = 6,8v  >>>> salida = 0v  
6v >>>>>> salida = 0v
5v de entrada >>>> salida = 0v , se la banca, no comienza a subir ni un poquito 
4v de entrada >>>>>> PUM , de golpe la salida se va a vcc = 10 v  de golpe 


como ves tenes 2 cosas:
1 -- la salida solo tiene 2 valores : masa  y vcc , no hay intermedios ni titubeos.

2 --  la tension DE ENTRADA   que hace cambiar a al salida es distinta en cada caso , con esto evitamos oscilaciones molestas.
 el valor de disparo de entrada alto es digamos 8v y el de disparo bajo es digamos 5v .
¿ que logro con eso ?? 
imaginate vos que la compuerta esa cambiase en 5v solamente .
cuando la tension de entrada es de 5v mas un poquitin >>>> cambia la salida para un lado 
cuando la tension de entrada es de 5v MENOS un poquitin >>> cambia para el otro lado .

inestable.



*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*


asi que tenes esa compuerta sencilla entrada trigger , salida de cambio abrupto  Y INVERSORA.
que haces con ella ?? 
ya que pusiste el dibujo de el oscilador:
(ver fig. 004) 

ves el circuito con  esa R y el C ?? 
pues imaginate que al principio el C esta descargado, como en el dibujo.
c descargado = V.ent=0  >>>> sal = vcc
por culpa de la Vsal = vcc comienza a cargarse el C .
se carga, se carga
se carga 
hasta que llega al valor de disparo  >>>> Y CAMBIA LA SALIDA  SAL =0  
ahora la salida = 0 
asi que ahora la salida comienza a descargar al C a travez de la R.
se descarga
se descarga
se descarga
hasta que llega al valor de disparo bajo >>>>> Y CAMBIA LA SALIDA SAL = VCC
por culpa de la Vsal = vcc comienza a cargarse el C .
se carga, se carga
se carga 
hasta que llega al valor de disparo  >>>> Y CAMBIA LA SALIDA  SAL =0  

y asi sigue .........
y asi funciona 
 y asi de simple.


*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*


y mira ahora el otro dibujo la figura 5
fijate que hasta valores te puse para que lo hagas.
podes alimentarlo con 9v o con 10 v o con 12v , mira la datasheet 
en reposo : el C esta cargado >>> V. ent = 1 >>> sal = 0 = led apagado

al pulsar el pulsador >>> se descarga el C >>> V. ent =0 >>> sal = vcc = *prende led *

al soltar el pulsador >>> se comienza a cargar el c .
dspacito , a travez de la R .
despacito 
despacito .
hasta que el C. se cargo suficiente y zas >>>  led se apaga.

hiciste un timer 
pulsas prende la luz y luego de un tiempo se apaga .

y es algo MAS CLARO  que un 555 que tenes que acordarte que hace cada pata .

*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*

y la termino aca. 
mira la ultima figura, usa solo 2 de ess inversoras.
con el 555 tendrias que usar 2 .
al pulsar el led se pone a oscilar el tiempo seleccioando .
tenes un timer en el primer modulo y un oscilador en el segundo modulo.

armalo, pensalo .
esta con valores que funcionan .,
medilo 
cambia valores.

y asi te vas familiarizando .

podes hacer MIL COSAS y con solo un ci .


UNA ULTIMA COSA POR HOY:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/135/108600_DS.pdf

siempre abri las datas de distintos fabricantes conocidos:
texas, philips, 
national, etc.
algunas tienen mas cosillas que otras , y alguna a veces tiene algo unico que te despierta.


----------



## sergioandres (Ago 4, 2012)

Gracias Fernandob: muy didactico y claro para mi que de esto nada. Tarea para el fin de semana, nuevamente gracias Sergio


----------



## sergioandres (Ago 13, 2012)

Hola Fernandob: estoy probando los circuitos que me mandaste; el primero fue el timer tal como esta publicado, fenómeno lo quiero seguir investigando por sus potenciales aplicaciones. Luego me puse con el oscilador también, una maza, pero al verlo funcionar se me ocurrió poner un 4017 que tenia para un secuenciador que íbamos a hacer en la escuela y nunca se concreto, arme el circuito con tres salidas, solo para probar que onda como dicen los pibes ahora, y ohhh sorpresa, el oscilador funcionaba, el led prendía marcando la frecuencia, pero el contador de décadas ni enterado de que debía funcionar. Acerque un dedo para ajustarlo mas a la placa y tocar un poco, bien a lo argentino y al acercar el dedo comienza a funcionar, lo alejo y para.
O soy una rareza eléctrica o el integrado se ve afectado por la estática. La pregunta es porque sucede y como se soluciona, una porque me cansa estar señalándolo y otra porque tengo miedo que alguien me vea y piense que tengo poderes que dominan la materia je je je je.
Espero me expliques si eso solo ocurre en la placa de pruebas o también es afectado por interferencias una ves puesto en un circuito con su zócalo y demás. Desde ya Gracias Sergio


----------



## fernandob (Ago 13, 2012)

no sos rareza , y yo no soy adivino (por desgracia) asi que si no poublicas el circuito completo no puedo saber que te paso .
siempre dedica un rato para saber que son esas patas raras de el ci , sea cual sea, como por ejemplo el 4017 .......basta una que no le prestes atencion y tnes todo el ci inhabilitado .

hay contadores que hasta tienen un pin para cambiar el sexo de el ci .
asi que imaginate.

(son contadores que de un modo "van pa delante" y si invertis el bit de entrada se vuelven "marcha atras " ) .


----------



## sergioandres (Ago 14, 2012)

Hola Fernandob:Yo uso el livewire para los circuitos porque es el que, para lo que hago me resulta simple, ya se que es elemental, yo también lo soy y nos llevamos bien je je je.
Adjunto como lo tengo en la placa de pruebas, esta con los valores reales y todo. Ahora otra sorpresa, en la simulación no funciona el oscilador, pero se me ocurrio meter la salida en otra entrada y sacarlo con un led para ver, y si me lo muestra funcionando, no entiendo.
Te adjunto los dos circuitos, lo que mas me interesa es la respuesta al pos anterior del 4017. Desde ya gracias Sergio.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2012)

ves lo que te digo.

enable y reset No podes dejarlos asi al aire.......
tenes que si o si leer que es cada pata, no podes ignorarlas.

lee la data y intenta entender vos que son , acostumbrate a intentarlo,

que date tranquilo, yo ni el live wire se usar,nunca aprendi.
y en la practica si funciona con un solo oscilador, digo sin la segunda compuerta.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 14, 2012)

Hola.

Sube tu circuito en Livewire (empácalo con winzip o winrar)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sergioandres (Ago 14, 2012)

Hola elaficionado gracias por tu respuesta ahí lo adjunto .



Hola Fernandob: En la placa el oscilador simple funciona, en el livewire no.
En cuanto a lo de las patas voy a ver la hoja de datos a ver que dice espero no cueste traducir. Gracias Sergio


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 14, 2012)

Hola.

Puedes eliminar SW1, cuando encuentres la opción que deseas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sergioandres (Ago 15, 2012)

Hola Elaficionao:gracias por la respuesta lo estuve viendo y lo realice en la placa.Me di cuenta que al poner el reset a la pata siguiente en la secuencia se vuelve a iniciar y no realiza el conteo de todas las salidas, esto me pico y me fascino mas al punto que me puse a tratar de entender el datashet de 4017b, y no deberé buscar un tuto para aprender a leerlo, pero busque por otro lado y encontré unas explicaciones brillantes de que hace como lo hace, y la fantasía te vuela la cabeza.Ya esta el cartel de felices fiestas en marcha va a ser en conjunto con mi esposa que espiando lo que buscaba en youtube vio luminosos de leed y se engancho.
Vuelvo a agradecerte y voy a seguir con lo que realmente estoy tratando de hacer que es el proyecto original de este tema, el inversor de giros temporizado con integrados digitales.
También quiero agradecer a Fernandob por su ayuda con la enseñanza en este tema.
Ahora empezare con el ultimo circuito que me mando fernandob para el temporizador.


----------



## sergioandres (Sep 10, 2012)

Hola a todos: Amigo el aficionado voy a postear el circuito que necesito  con lo que me mandaste ya esta con tiempos y todo, muchas gracias. 
Ahora teniendo realizado lo que necesito con dos integrados quiero hacer con uno solo lo mismo como me lo planteo el amigo Fernandob, y para ello pongo una imagen del circuito posible, lo intente realizar pero no me sale y pienso en que un poco bruto y muy poco conocimiento para realizarlo, de todas maneras el 40106 una maza he realizado varias cosa y si es mas previsible que el 555.
Tambiem le agradezco por su ayuda, ahora un ultimo empujoncito.
Para realizar los tiempos, se colocan en cadena las salidas manejadas por el primer oscilador y luego los retardos se pueden usar la totalidad de las salidas, cual es el margen del tamaño del cacitor para los pulsos. bueno desde ya gracias por su ayuda, han ampliado mis conocimientos.
Un Abrazo Sergio.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 10, 2012)

hola, no puedo abrir .rar.
no podes ponerlos en jpg , como las 2 miniaturas que se ven ??



sergioandres dijo:


> de todas maneras el 40106 una maza he realizado varias cosa y si es mas previsible que el 555.
> o.


es lo que siempre digo , pero el que se caso con el 555 no entiende otra .


----------



## sergioandres (Sep 10, 2012)

Hola Fernandob: El rar es el archivo que me envio el aficionado que lo modifique para que me funcionara en la inversión del motor, Si lo realizo Asi me va a funcionar, al cambiar el 555 por el 40106 como oscilador, he hecho una variante que me da los tiempos, pero ahora me enganche con el 40106 y quiero hacerlo solo  sin el 4017, intente pero no me da el conocimiento. En la miniatura esta el inversor que me sugeriste cuando empesamos con el tema, ahora tomando los tiempos que le puse quiero realizarlo, de todas maneras subo una miniatura 40106+4017 que esta en el rar. un Abrazo y espero sugerencias de como encararlo.Sergio


----------



## fernandob (Sep 10, 2012)

vale ahora me voy a trabajar , cuando vuelvo te lo hago con valores y te lo explico 

un saludo


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 10, 2012)

Hola.

La salida de la pata 12 (10) es el carry y no se emplea para excitar LEDs.
No creo que el circuito R4 y C1 conectado al reset funciones, ya que el reset no está en tierra.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sergioandres (Sep 10, 2012)

Hola el aficionado: gracias por tu ayuda, yo adapte este circuito del que pongo el link, que esta en varios lugares, yo debo revisarlo es posible que lo haya conectado mal.
Te pongo el link y reviso el archivo. un Abrazo Sergio.
http://evidenciasvaldiri.blogspot.com.ar/2010_08_01_archive.html


----------



## fernandob (Sep 10, 2012)

hola, mira te lo hice el dibujo, ANALIZALO VOS , yo no uso simulador , pero esta forma de trabajar funciona 100 % .

mira el conjunto resistencia  / diodo / capacitor, proba eso afuera.

ANALIZALO :
el primer oscilador es el que te da el tiempo de funcionamiento de cada aparatillo + el tiempo muerto o sea que el primer oscilador es de 140 segundos on .......140 segundos off.....
220 uF  y 820K por decir un valor .

luego los retardos esos que hay en B y C  son el retardo para que la siguiente comuerta cambie en el valor que corresponda , en el otro no , por eso el diodo .

analizaloooo vas a ver como lo entendes.
y dal evalores vas a ver como anda.
los retardos hacelso con  
C= 47 uF  y R= 470 K 

fijate ojo l los Transistores que puse a la salida, para ahorrar inversores, uno se activa con 1 y el otro con 0
si queres que ambos se activen igual............bueno, ya te daras cuenta.
encima .........con ese chip te sobran inversores.

jeee.......... no te dan mas ganas de seguir perdiendo el tiempo con el bobo 555 .......no ????


----------

